# Audi Driver International, Saturday 13th October 2018



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm happy to announce my No1 all times favourite Audi Event, Audi Driver International, which takes place on:

*Saturday, 13th October this year*

The TT Forum will attend this super event once again and everyone on here is welcome to join our stand 










ADI grows bigger and better every year and this year is set to be the best yet so make sure you put 13th October in your diary to join us!

This event is supported by Audi UK and takes place at Castle Combe Race Track in Wiltshire as usual. The address is:

*Castle Combe Circuit, Chippenham, Wiltshire. SN14 7EY*

Designed to be the UK event to celebrate all things Audi, with a blend of the static and the dynamic that's hard to beat, 2017 was by all accounts the best year to date with high numbers people attending on the day, whether as a spectator or driver/passenger and nearly all of the Audi owner and enthusiast clubs in attendance too and it's going to be topped in 2018 

As in previous years entry is just £10 per person (under 16's go free).

As always, there will be the day event at Castle Combe race track where you can check out the handling of your pride and joy and possibly having a little fun "competing" against like minded enthusiasts.










Once the day event has finished the evening commences with the champagne reception at Swindon Audi followed by a three course gala dinner at the *Hilton Hotel Swindon West, Lydiard Fields, Great Western Way, SN5 8UZ, Tel: 01793 881777*, culminating in the award ceremony of Audi Driver. This is certainly a day not to be missed if you are serious about your car!
For the Gala Dinner at the Swindon Hilton there will me a meat and a vegetarian option available. The price will be around £42 pp for a three course dinner, which also serves as the entry "ticket" to the Audi Driver Award ceremony.

Click on the link below to see some pictures from last year:
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... l&start=90

Typically people are staying at the Hilton, Swindon West:
http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/hotels ... HNDI7EN8i1

Or the Premier Inn, Lydiard Fields:
https://www.premierinn.com/gb/en/hotels ... LBC_SWILYD

The Beefeater, adjacent to the Premier Inn, will be the venue for a get together and evening meal on Friday, 12th October to kick the weekend off 

*STAND

If you want to be on our TT Forum stand post here on this thread and PM me your name and address to send the FREE stand pass out to. Site entry costs £10 per person cash on the gate and with your stand pass displayed they will direct you to our TT forum stand - On entry turn right and we are first on the right. Look out for our blue TT forum flags!* 

*TRACK SESSION*

We are providing a discounted exclusive track session by pre-purchasing a block of 10 car track sessions. The price is confirmed as £35 (which includes the £10 admission price) - so effectively you get on the track for £25. (normal on the day price £55). The first 10 places are first post first serve but the second 10 depends on numbers, so get your name down now to avoid disappointment :!:

All drivers must show a full current driving licence and will be required to sign an indemnity form. They must also attend a driver's briefing before being allowed on track.

Front seat passengers, aged over 17, are also allowed after signing an indemnity and paying a single £10 admin fee.

All drivers and passengers must wear a crash helmet. Bring your own, or helmets can be hired on the day, subject to a hire fee of £10, plus a refundable deposit.

Sign on at the Admin Centre from 8 am onwards. First driver's briefing is at 8.30, for track activity to begin at around 9 am. There will then be additional driver's briefings throughout the day. We will advise when pur track session time is in due course but it's likely to be early afternoon - around 2:30pm. Bear in mind the drivers briefing and don't leave getting there too late!

If you are buying a track session then DON'T FORGET this includes the £10 entry to the site SO DON'T PAY ON THE GATE! We have 10 wristbands to allocate and allow you free entry. To get your wristband and track entry form prior to coming please PM me your name and address and we'll give you our bank payment details for payment and post the items out to you or if you don't trust the post or leave it late then as we are next to the entrance we'll give you a mobile number so we can meet you on the gate (we are next to it). *Don't forget to post your track attendance!*

*GALA MEAL AND AWARDS*

The details for the evening gala dinner will be available soon and I'll post them as soon as I get them 
Price for the meal and evenings entertainment and hospitality this year is £42
Food options to follow...

Please book the meal directly with Autometrix: 
Book a table by ringing Gemma on 01525 750 500 or [email protected]. Tickets are £42 per person which also entitels you to be present at the Swindon Audi champagne reception and the great ADI award ceremony.

Don't forget to mention "TT forum" so you can join us on our table.

*So please post interest for each: 
Beefeater meal, Stand, Track, Gala Dinner *

The weekend promises to be a most fantastic experience once again and I hope you'll put your name down to join us for:

*BEEFEATER meal, 12th Oct*
Dani
John
Warren x 4 (fingers crossed)
Mark&Partner

*TT FORUM STAND*
Dani
John
Alex
Vanessa
Jo
Alex
Wak
Viv
Jonathan
Warren& MItchell
Mark and partner
Will
Yas
Mac
Arpy
Mark W
Keith
Jeremy
Kieran
Darth
Ross

*TRACK SESSIONS*
Jonathan
Warren
Alex
Arpy
Mark W
*Jeremy*
Darth
Ross

*GALA DINNER*
Dani
John


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We've booked the track session so if you are joining us on our stand you can get on the track for a very reasonable £25 effectively. You pay £35 as a package but that includes the £10 site entrance fee.

It's an exclusive session so just our TTs together. It's great fun as I'm sure many of you know. See you there


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

£35 sounds pretty reasonable. I know it's a little whole off yet but I would be interested in this.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cpfcfan said:


> £35 sounds pretty reasonable. I know it's a little whole off yet but I would be interested in this.


I'll add you to stand and track then


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

A3DFU said:


> cpfcfan said:
> 
> 
> > £35 sounds pretty reasonable. I know it's a little whole off yet but I would be interested in this.
> ...


Go for it mate


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cpfcfan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > cpfcfan said:
> ...


Excellent [smiley=smash.gif]

Please remember to PM me your name and postal address for the stand pass


----------



## VanessaPerry (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi very interested in the track day for £35 although I can't pm you as I'm too new?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VanessaPerry said:


> Hi very interested in the track day for £35 although I can't pm you as I'm too new?


Sounds great Vanessa 
You can also send me your name and postal address via email, which is:

dan win 49 @ gmail.com

without any of the spaces 

I'll add you to the stand and track session. Would you also be interested in the awards dinner?


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Please put me down as a yes - I'd like to stretch my legs on the track too and will try to remember I'm not at the Nurburgring !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Please put me down as a yes - I'd like to stretch my legs on the track too and will try to remember I'm not at the Nurburgring !


 :lol: :lol:

I'll happily add you to the stand and track Jonathan


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I see a few familiar faces are joining is this year. It will be good to catch up


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I see a few familiar faces are joining is this year. It will be good to catch up


I'll second that


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Don't leave us newbies out  Will be great to get to chat to you all.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

cpfcfan said:


> Don't leave us newbies out  Will be great to get to chat to you all.


Certainly won't - everyone's welcome and it will be good to meet you


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi John/Dani

Stand pass for me and I will go on the track so that too please.
I will be with Mitchell but he is taking his A1 onto another stand hopefully just for A1/S1 cars.
We will try and attend the Friday night meal but that depends on what time we manage to finish work and drive down, if we do make it there will be 4 of us joining you.
I can't make the gala dinner this year 

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> Hi John/Dani
> 
> Stand pass for me and I will go on the track so that too please.
> I will be with Mitchell but he is taking his A1 onto another stand hopefully just for A1/S1 cars.
> ...


That sounds really great Warren! I'm looking forward to catching up with you and the clan 
I do hope you'll make it to Friday evening's meal


----------



## ttslad (Jul 30, 2018)

The misses and I will be attending this


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ttslad said:


> The misses and I will be attending this


Great. Is that just on the stand or the evening do too? - Oh and we have track places spare too


----------



## RS_Will (Jul 17, 2014)

I shall be in attendance  Also cannot PM as not posted enough!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant ttslad and Will 

Please will you PM or email me your full name and postal address for the stand passes.

My email is:
dan win 49 @ gmail.com without any spaces.

I'm looking forward to meeting you


----------



## ttslad (Jul 30, 2018)

John-H said:


> ttslad said:
> 
> 
> > The misses and I will be attending this
> ...


Just the stand please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Mark and Will for your emails 

I'm looking forward to meeting you on the day


----------



## Arpy (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Dani, I would like a stand pass and track session please. I thoroughly enjoyed the 2017 event as a spectator, pre-TT ownership, so I'm really looking forward to being part of it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Arpy said:


> Hi Dani, I would like a stand pass and track session please. I thoroughly enjoyed the 2017 event as a spectator, pre-TT ownership, so I'm really looking forward to being part of it.


Excellent Andy 8)

I've added you to both. See you on the day


----------



## TTrok (Jun 5, 2017)

Fingers crossed we will be in 2 cars !! One is up and running the other one (mine) is currently in bits in the garage 
And instead of the list of things that need doing just to get him running getting shorter-typically it is getting longer .
Both had our names down for track but can our names be taken off that please - Alex and me (Jo) we will still be there on the stand and as I said hopefully with both cars .
Really looking forward to it .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Jo,

Lists sometimes take on a life of their own, don't they? I hope your car will be sorted for ADI.

I'm looking forward to seeing both of you on the day


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

UPDATE:

I spoke to Autometrix today and they are sending out the track packs imminently.

I've sent out a PM or email to those down for the track so plase make payment and let me know you've done that, also include your address so I can send you the pack.

There are still places left, so if anyone wants to join in or I've missed anyone out then please let us know


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

John-H said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I spoke to Autometrix today and they are sending out the track packs imminently.
> 
> ...


My name is down for a track session but I haven't received a PM nor e-mail.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

cpfcfan said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE:
> ...


Terribly sorry for missing you out. I was getting you mixed up with someone who was dropping out. You should have a PM now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've received the stand passes today so I'll post them out in the next few days


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Paid for my track session today... looking forward to it now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Perfect Warren 

The stand passes will go out later today. I'm really looking forward to ADI this year as I had to miss last year's

See you all soon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Track packs including indemnity forms, track and stand hanger passes and site entry wrist bands with info letter have been sent out today first class.

We still have a few spare track places available if anyone is interested - let me know ASAP!


----------



## micalee (Mar 5, 2010)

Please can you save a space for me on the stand - no track pass. I'll PM my details. Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

micalee said:


> Please can you save a space for me on the stand - no track pass. I'll PM my details. Thanks


Most certainly 
I'll post your stand pass first thing tomorrow


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Fingers crossed we get all the stuff tomorrow then


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

cpfcfan said:


> Fingers crossed we get all the stuff tomorrow then


Should do


----------



## MrZapie (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi,
Recently went shopping and picked up a 2013 TT RS + Roadster with only 6500 miles for sun shiny days. Question is are we too late to book in for the event?

Cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MrZapie said:


> Hi,
> Recently went shopping and picked up a 2013 TT RS + Roadster with only 6500 miles for sun shiny days. Question is are we too late to book in for the event?
> 
> Cheers


Hi MrZapie

Welcome to the TT Forum and your TT 

You're not too late to join us. Please email your name and postal address to:

dan win 49 @ gmail.com

(without the spaces) and I'll send your stand pass out to you.

There are still track sessions available in case you'd like to give it a go and of course you're very welcome to join us for the Saturday evening ADI awards do


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Guys

Please will you check your PM Inbox (or email for some of you). It might be the case that I need to send another stand pass out. Sorry for any possible confusion 

See you all a week on Saturday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hopefully everyone now has received their correct TT Forum stand pass. If not, please get in touch with me ASAP so I can send the proper pass out to you 

Just to be clear as well:
Our TT Forum stand will be the very first stand on your right as you drive through the gate.

See you all a week on Saturday


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Can't wait till the 13th. Should be a fun day. What should I expect on the day? Never been before so I'm eager to know what happened on these days.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cpfcfan said:


> Can't wait till the 13th. Should be a fun day. What should I expect on the day? Never been before so I'm eager to know what happened on these days.


Hm. Let me see ..... Expect to have fun, more fun and a lot more fun 

Seriously though when you arrive, John and I should have already set up the stand (hopefully anyway) so you'll see our flags, a gazebo and quite possibly some other TT-ers who arrived before you.

You'll park up on our stand and "meet&agreet" like minded folk. Some people like to clean their car, others potter around and check out other cars on other stands and/or the trade stands.

As you'll be on the track (I think our session is around 2pm-ish (is that correct, John?), you will need to get your car sound checked and attend a briefing plus sign the indemnity form before going on track. We'll let you know where that happens.

The, all you'll then need to do is ........ see above ....... have fun


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Looks like I can expect some fun then lol. So I can expect to see trade stands with things to buy which is pretty good. How many cars are expected to turn up to this little shindig?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some pictures from last year here:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &p=8399937

https://www.auto-metrix.co.uk/audi-driv ... vent-2017/

https://www.auto-metrix.co.uk/audi-driv ... ders-2017/

https://www.auto-metrix.co.uk/audi-driv ... lubs-2017/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cpfcfan said:


> Looks like I can expect some fun then lol. So I can expect to see trade stands with things to buy which is pretty good. How many cars are expected to turn up to this little shindig?


Yup. If you want to survive financially till Christmas it's a challenge as there are around 20 trade stands. 
As for cars turning up; there are usually between 10 and 30 cars per club stand and in the region of 15 different club stands, so there'll be plenty of interesting cars to admire


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

cpfcfan said:


> Can't wait till the 13th. Should be a fun day. What should I expect on the day? Never been before so I'm eager to know what happened on these days.


A couple of videos I made of previous years...











And, track sessions in the TT:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Neil certainly captured the event here 

https://gallery.auto-metrix.co.uk/wp-co ... G_3352.jpg


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Amazing pictures and videos guys! Looks like I'll have to keep my wallet in my pocket and just bring a camera with me. Try to stretch my creative juices with the art side of my brain. What time should we be aiming to get there?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cpfcfan said:


> What time should we be aiming to get there?


Setting up our stand starts around 8:00h - 8:30h so I'd say any time after 9:00h 

Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Any last-minute spaces available for on the TTF stand?

I have a Mk1 DSG, but was thinking about bringing my very rare Gen1 R8 V10+ Manual (less than 9 in the UK) if you will have me ;-)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Darthhawkeye said:


> Any last-minute spaces available for on the TTF stand?
> 
> I have a Mk1 DSG, but was thinking about bringing my very rare Gen1 R8 V10+ Manual (less than 9 in the UK) if you will have me ;-)


You are more than welcome. Just send your postal address in a PM to Dani (A3DFU) or myself and Dani will send out a stand pass for you ASAP 

We also have space on the track session if you are interested :wink: :twisted:


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Bring the R8 and do the track  Hopefully we'll get the chance to try keep up lol.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Darthhawkeye said:


> Any last-minute spaces available for on the TTF stand?
> 
> I have a Mk1 DSG, but was thinking about bringing my very rare Gen1 R8 V10+ Manual (less than 9 in the UK) if you will have me ;-)


Will be nice to catching up Darth 

As John said, please PM me your name (sorry, I'm a forgetful so-and-so) and your postal address and I'll send a stand pass out 1st class.

See you on Saturday


----------



## TTrok (Jun 5, 2017)

My son and his girlfriend want to come along to see some proper cars ( he doesn't own an Audi )
Could you tell me how much it is for them to get in (2people 1 car)
And what time the gates open for the public please .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's brilliant 

Entry fee is £10 per person to be paid at the gate which opens at 9:00am for the public.

See you on Saturday


----------



## TTrok (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you for the info I will pass it on to them


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTrok said:


> Thank you for the info I will pass it on to them


Excellent Jo. See you tomorrow


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Work finally finished so just getting sorted... see you all later


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> Work finally finished so just getting sorted... see you all later


Perfect. See you in a bit


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll be on the TTOC stand this year but will pop over to say hi. I also have a spare entrance wristband as my +1 unfortunately can't make it, so if anyone needs one let me know, it will be £5

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Perfect please make sure the wind dies down


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you everyone for coming along to make our day despite a pretty wet and windy start. 
It was good to meet old faces and say hello to new ones 

The day event is over and we're now looking forward to the evening with champagne reception at Swindon Audi followed by the three course dinner at the Hilton and the ADI awards


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

What an amazing day! Thoroughly enjoyed myself. Great chatting to everyone on the stand as well as some others. Sure was scary when my brakes completely went on the track session lol. Thankfully it was on the chequered flag and was going very slowly so I could stop it in a safe place.

Look forward to next year and meeting you all again.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Ah that explains the marshall handing you the bog roll as you came off the circuit then, I thought it looked a bit close on that last corner :lol:

I only talked to a few folks on the stand but a big thanks to John + Dani for organising all this and sorting me out with a pass and track session at the last minute!

The track session was great, it took me a few laps to feel comfortable but started to find a groove. My brakes were pretty shot as well at the end too if it's any consolation, I took it easy on them the last couple of laps so avoided any pedal to the floor moments but they definitely need a good bleeding now. Pads and performance fluid on my christmas list then...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Weird, my brakes faded more this year too, and the pedal is definitely a bit spongy now. Fluid change for me too!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Haha that's it! I would have stopped to talk to that Marshall but literally my brakes were not working at all. Where I pulled over I had to put the car into neutral and pull the handbrake.

As you said performance fluid and pads for Christmas are a must.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for coming people and braving the early weather. A good turnout and nice chatting to everyone. Glad you had a good time. I remember when my brake fluid boiled at Donington - A bit of a concern! It recovered and after a bleed was solid again


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Congrats to everyone. We've won Club Information


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

That is excellent news. Well done to all involved!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] well done


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some pictures from the day.

It started very wet and windy. The flags needed some extra support from the gusting winds.





































One or two members might recognise this car...


















































































the stand was busy with people coming on and off the track during the day and the weather did brighten up which gave the track a chance to dry. People seemed to enjoy themselves. It was good to catch up with old friends and meet some new faces.

Then off to Swindon Audi for champagne and nibbles.....



















And stood next to his R8 a sophisticated gentleman you might recognise...










The evening concluded with a three course meal, quiz and awards ceremony where the TT forum was awarded the top prize for INFORMATION. Well done all members and contributors.



















Sorry if I missed anyone out that I should have snapped.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very good pictures John that make for nice memories of a really super weekend 

And thank you all for joining us and your contributions to the TT Forum that make it the enjoyable "playground" it is, which led to *your* well deserved award once more. Roll along ADI 2019


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PS; 
Thanks also to all you people discussing A3DFU with me (you know who you are). My decision about her future is slowly taking shape ...... at least for now


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

Congrats to all involved in achieving the award.

'Twas a good day Saturday, if a little damp and windy first thing :wink:


----------



## bathchoppers (Dec 5, 2015)

Track photos here,

http://www.edpphoto.com/trackdays/AudiDriversInter131018/index.html


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

bathchoppers said:


> Track photos here,
> 
> http://www.edpphoto.com/trackdays/AudiDriversInter131018/index.html


Good photos. But alas I don't see our track session there


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

My vid of the day






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

FJ1000 said:


> My vid of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! What a great video 8) 
Am I wrong to admit I got a little bit of wood at the engine-cam footage at the beginning? What a great sound your V10 makes!
It looks like it was a great day out and you had a great time out on track (you naughty boy [smiley=dude.gif]).


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll second that. A really great video that helps to cower e memories of last Satuday. Thanks for posting


----------

